# looking for hazelnut shrubs



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm wanting some of the wild type of American hazelnut shrubs. Supposed to be rather weedy but hardy. Would like a handful of cuttings that I can root. Anybody have any on their place that they could send me cuttings from?


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I have some I can get for You wen snow melts. Pm your address


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Oberhaslikid do you have enough for 2? Thanks!


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Oh yeah i should. I have wild and tame.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

Just curious, how do you get cuttings to start roots?


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

How long does it take a tree to produce nuts??

thanks


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

The commercial trees on the west coast, which are a European hazel, are subject to an eastern blight, so consider your sources, and their sources. At one time NYSDEC had native hazelnuts for sale in their conservation plantings catalog. Nine of ten I planted grew and are now large shrubs. Some put out lots of nuts, some not too many. There is a gender factor. None of the nuts are large, so picking, drying and cracking takes a long time.


----------

